# No Ordinary Family--New Episode on Saturday



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

ABC is doing it again. The next new episode of 'No Ordinary Family' will be this Saturday at 10pm Eastern and Pacific times, rather than its usual Wednesday at 8pm time slot. Season Passes should schedule it automatically unless higher priority programs crowd it out.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder how many non dvr people actually find out about these moves and get to see the episodes. I'm guessing this is a sign it's not coming back, but I have to give them credit for at least airing it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Before I read, Whiskey's post, I was thinking, ooooh, the day of doom has arrived for No Ordinary Family. Thanks for the head's up. There are only two episodes left so I will catch them on Saturdays.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll have to double check my ToDo list to make sure it's on it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I checked the Futoncritic and they seem to think it will be on for only this Saturday and then the last episode will be on Tuesday April 5.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I wonder how many non dvr people actually find out about these moves and get to see the episodes.


I suspect they would find out about these MORE often, since AFAIK they usually mention things like this in the 'next on' preview/ad over the closing credits.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

mattack said:


> I suspect they would find out about these MORE often, since AFAIK they usually mention things like this in the 'next on' preview/ad over the closing credits.


They did mention it, but it would still be easy to forget. Especially if you're not used to watching in that timeslot.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't even know about the change last week. But there it was on my DVR on Sun morning.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Faithful Tivo.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Last episode of the season is on 4/5.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I've watched only a couple of these episodes, and I guess I'm on the fence about this show. I am a big Vince Mackey fan (sp?). I now have 18 unwatched eps on a DVR. Should I dive in or hit the red delete button?


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought the series got off to a slow start, but really picked up by the halfway point in the season.

I'd say that if you aren't hooked by the fifth or sixth episode (I can't remember exactly when it started to suck me in) then it's probably not for you. But the first couple of episodes definitely weren't representative of the rest of the season.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

To me this series is HIT and MISS.

It's mostly dominated by some sloppy writing and a lot of family hugging.

In their attempt to keep it all within the family the writing takes some stupid turns, making the show very very campy.

Do I recommend you subject yourself through those 18 episodes?

NO.

I suspect it will be cancelled. I don't plan to watch it if it comes back.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I only have 3 left to watch so I will finish it. But I do agree with the above post.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hercules67 said:


> To me this series is HIT and MISS.
> 
> It's mostly dominated by some sloppy writing and a lot of family hugging.
> 
> ...


According to the EPGUIDES web site, there were 20 episodes:

1 1-01 28/Sep/10 Pilot 
2 1-02 05/Oct/10 No Ordinary Marriage
3 1-03 12/Oct/10 No Ordinary Ring
4 1-04 19/Oct/10 No Ordinary Vigilante
5 1-05 26/Oct/10 No Ordinary Quake 
6 1-06 09/Nov/10 No Ordinary Visitors
7 1-07 16/Nov/10 No Ordinary Mobster
8 1-08 23/Nov/10 No Ordinary Accident
9 1-09 30/Nov/10 No Ordinary Anniversary
10 1-10 07/Dec/10 No Ordinary Sidekick
11 1-11 04/Jan/11 No Ordinary Friends
12 1-12 11/Jan/11 No Ordinary Brother
13 1-13 18/Jan/11 No Ordinary Detention
14 1-14 08/Feb/11 No Ordinary Double Standard
15 1-15 15/Feb/11 No Ordinary Powell
16 1-16 22/Feb/11 No Ordinary Proposal
17 1-17 01/Mar/11 No Ordinary Love
18 1-18 22/Mar/11 No Ordinary Animal
19 1-19 26/Mar/11 No Ordinary Future
20 1-20 05/Apr/11 No Ordinary Beginning


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> According to the EPGUIDES web site, there were 20 episodes:
> 
> 1 1-01 28/Sep/10 Pilot
> 2 1-02 05/Oct/10 No Ordinary Marriage
> ...


I know, he had watched 2 Eps, and had 18 on his TiVo -- Thanks for the Guide though. We needed that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Howie said:


> I am a big Vince Mackey fan (sp?).


You nailed the spelling of Mackey, but his first name was Vic, not Vince.


----------

